# Enescu: Recommendations?



## Woodley6453 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

I've listened to a little Enescu (namely piano sonatas 1 and 3, and some other orchestral works) and I have been impressed - does anyone have any personal recommendations for him?

Also, has anyone heard the Romanian Rhapsodies (nos. 1 and 2)? I was very very impressed especially with no. 2 - a stunning opening! Is it a famous piece? I had never heard of it before, but that isn't really saying much. 

-Woodley


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

The Romanian Rhapsodies are quite well known, although definitely the No.1 is more famous. I haven't yet heard the No.2, but I would very much like to.

I know only a few Enescu's works, but all of those are reccomendable!
Namely: *Violin and Piano Sonata No.3* 'Dans le caractere populaire roumain', then *Concertpiece for Viola and Piano*, and the symphonic poem *'Vox maris'*.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the rhapsodies are great fun and good performances are not hard to find. i like both of them.

here are some available recordings of his music -
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Namedrill?&name_id=3465&name_role=1
...i'm sure you can find a list such as this with most classical cd marketers.

dj


----------



## Woodley6453 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you for the advice Lisztfreak, and thanks for the link david.. that site is very helpful; I had no idea such a resource existed.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Enescu himself recorded two of his violin sonatas (2nd and 3rd), with Dinu Lipatti at the piano.
For the third sonata I also suggest Menuhin.

You shouldn't miss Souvenir d'Enfance, for violin and piano, recorded by Gidon Kremer (who else?).

Enescu composed and opera, Oedipe. I can not say anything about it, as it has slept on my shelves since I got it.

Sherban Lupu recorded the Romanian Caprice, for violin and orchestra.


----------



## Albert Maksimov (Jul 9, 2007)

List of compositions by George Enescu
Please,look here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_George_Enescu

And here My *Favorite by Enesku! *Pls.,look






*Opus 11: Romanian Rhapsody N1 in A major (1901)*
*Soloist-Larry Adler Harmonica*

Yours,
Albert Maksimov *My music*http://www.myspace.com/notonlyjazzyahoocom

Harmonica Forever!


----------

